# Marco Polo hits underwater object



## DLongly (May 22, 2011)

Heard from relatives who are passengers aboard Marco Polo this morning that she has hit an underwater object and has returned to a Scottish port where investigations/repairs are in progress. Ship was en route to Tilbury from a Northern Lights cruise.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

DLongly said:


> Heard from relatives who are passengers aboard Marco Polo this morning that she has hit an underwater object and has returned to a Scottish port where investigations/repairs are in progress. Ship was en route to Tilbury from a Northern Lights cruise.


The incident happened near *Sortland, Norway* and the ship returned to Sortland. See news: Norwegian and Google English translation. Last night the AIS showed her as sailing towards Bergen, a scheduled call.


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

DLongly said:


> Heard from relatives who are passengers aboard Marco Polo this morning that she has hit an underwater object and has returned to a Scottish port where investigations/repairs are in progress. Ship was en route to Tilbury from a Northern Lights cruise.



Not the Lyubov Orlova, was it? God knows where that is by now...


----------



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

Steve Hodges said:


> Not the Lyubov Orlova, was it? God knows where that is by now...


Well just read the finding, and how inaccurate they are, they can't spell Scotland, and as this ship only carries up to 800 passengers, They say it has 1,100 passengers on.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

chrisreeves said:


> Well just read the finding, and how inaccurate they are, they can't spell Scotland, and as this ship only carries up to 800 passengers, They say it has 1,100 passengers on.


They could mean pass and crew,the would make the number about right.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

MS Marco Polo - The former Aleksandr Pushkin.

When the local press refers to 1100 passengers I would guess that they are including the 350 odd crew in that figure. 

*Sortland*, (_not_ Scotland) is a town in Nordland, Northern Norway. 

Marco Polo is operated by the same company that are now running the Discovery, which has also had some bad press lately - I bet they are wondering when it's going to get better.


----------



## DLongly (May 22, 2011)

Message from my relations aboard the ship obviously became garbled in call as Sortland sounded like Scotland. Apologies for error. The repairs were effected quite quickly but the ship is missing one call from her itinerary to make up time.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Easy done DLongly - Send three and fourpence.... etc!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

nav said:


> Easy done DLongly - Send three and fourpence.... etc!


(egg)B\)(egg)


----------



## DLongly (May 22, 2011)

Latest news received from on board is that the ship has been diverted to Stavanger for full repairs to be undertaken. Passengers will be flown home from there with the cruise being cut short by one day as a result.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder if she hit one of those shipping containers that seem to be getting dropped overboard all over the place nowadays?


----------



## DLongly (May 22, 2011)

Update on Marco Polo. Ship has been turned away from Stavanger as dry dock there unable to take her. Apparently no current information for passengers as to where ship will go next nor what arrangements will be made for them to disembark. Sounds like fun!


----------



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> They could mean pass and crew,the would make the number about right.


Hi John,
Yes my fault never thought about counting the crew as passengers.
I see she is now not on AIS tracker.
Chris.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Update*

Marco Polo to be dry docked in Antwerp today, her next cruises cut three days short.

Details here http://cruisebusiness.com/index.php...-dry-docked-next-cruises-cut-three-days-short


----------

